# violet budgie



## Honeybunny1984 (Jan 21, 2010)

my favourite colour in budgies has always been the violet (purple),i used to have them years ago but havnt been able to get my hands on one for years,i finally found a hen last year but for the life of me i couldnt get her to breed, eventually i gave up and put her in the mixed flight for the winter with a few babies who were barely through the moult, you can imagine my surprise when i discovered her sitting on eggs on the strip of wood over the flight door, i hung up a nestbox as close to where she had been sitting as possible put her eggs in and thankfully in she went, she has three chicks in the nest now, one of which is an albino (red eyes) daddy turned out to be a cobalt yellowface, hopefully at least one of the babies will be violet, i cant believe my luck, its such a stunning colour, why is it so hard to come by violets?? or are they just a rarity in ireland??


----------

